# Whats the best fishing around Big Lagoon state park/Perdido?



## AndrewK (Aug 7, 2013)

My wife and I will be camping at Big Lagoon state park at the end of this month over the labor day weekend this year, and I plan on spending most of my time fishing while she enjoys the beach, which will probably be Johnson beach from what I can tell. Any advice would be appreciated! For example:
-any hot spots I should look for in that area? Best parts of the beach or park?
-what is running that time of year? Mackerel?
-should I focus on the surf or on the lagoon itself? Should I do the pier or the surf or both? 
I have a cast net, so hopefully I'll be using live and/or cut mullet, but we'll see. My gear is pretty light, the Red in my profile pic was about what it can handle. I only get to fish the ocean two or three times a year, so I'm still a novice, and any info about tides or techniques would be appreciated! Thanks in advance, great website.
-Drew


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

*Good luck*

I don't see any of the usual anglers answering you yet so I'll try. At work and got nothing better to do.

Find grass. There are patches everywhere. You'll be able to see them. Whether you fish the park side or Johnson Beach side. There are some slightly deeper groves / trenches where the trout can stack up. 

Fish early morning or early evening. Mornings are the coolest temps and that helps greatly especially for Speckle Trout and Red Drum. A lot of guys do real well with top water stuff if weather is good. Popping corks work great with live shrimp or Gulp. Pin fish are everywhere and the bigger fish love em. You will be able to get some finger mullet also. Schools just swim along the shore. 

You will get some catfish and some big Sail Cats that are fun to catch and pretty good eats if ya ask me. I'll eat just about any fish though so you may not enjoy them. But they are a good fight and they will eat your live bait just as fast.
You can also get some flounder, Black drum and Pompano if your in the right spot... At the right time... And got some luck going. Smaller the line the more fish you'll catch.

I believe you'll have better luck in the Surf side for Mackerel? Pompano, Reds and Flounder can also be had. I believe you'll get some bigger Bulls in the surf also.

Hey... Good luck and be safe. Hope the weather hold up for you. Hope this helps.

M2:thumbsup:


----------

